# Rustic Italian Bread



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I felt 'lazy' again today & figured I make some more Italian bread to go with our supper... 

*Rustic Italian Bread*

8 cups of bread flour
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup olive oil
1 1/8 tsp dried yeast
4 tsp salt
4 cups warm water

In a large bowl, mix the flour, sugar, salt together. Add the yeast to 1/2 cup of warm water & set aside for 5 minutes to allow the yeast to activate. When that has occurred, add it to the bowl of flour, along with the remaining 3 1/2 cups of water & the olive oil. Mix it with your hands, adding additional flour until you have a smooth ball of dough, then cover the bowl with a damp towel & place it in a warm spot to rise.

In a couple of hours, the dough will double in size. At this point, de-gas the dough by kneading it with your fists (while continuously folding it in thirds). Then place it back into the bowl to rise a second time (about an hour).

When that is done, it is time to form the dough into loaves. Turn the dough onto a lightly floured board, divide the dough in half and gently shape into ovals or circles. Dust with flour and set aside to rise for about 15 minutes while the oven is preheating to 400 degrees.
Gently lift the bread and place it on a well-floured pizza peel or a well-floured piece of heavy cardboard. Slide onto the baking stone or cookie sheet in an oven.

I bake the bread for approximately 40 minutes. Unless the bread is burnt on the outside or raw on the inside, there is really no right or wrong to baking times. Bake to your taste. If your intuition tells you that you 40 minutes is enough, then take it out. Traditionally, if you thump on the bottom of the loaf and the sound is hollow, the bread is done. When done, remove from the oven and allow to cool. Store them in a brown paper bag.

Yields two 2+ pound loaves.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I want some of that-I'm drooling.


----------



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

Whats in the bowl for dipping


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We love 'Italian Oil' with our homemade bread!!! We just put ours in a half-pint canning jar. Add 8 or 9 cloves of garlic, some fresh oregano, basil, thyme & crushed red pepper to some olive oil... shake it up & let it sit for a least a day. MMMM!!!!


----------



## fishnsurf (Oct 24, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> I felt 'lazy' again today & figured I make some more Italian bread to go with our supper...
> 
> *Rustic Italian Bread*
> 
> ...


thanks for the recipe! went well with the venison stew!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Pepperoni Bread*

Made a variation yesterday... Pepperoni bread!!! It turned out excellent & the crust darn near perfect.

Mrs Ranch made the cherry cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks good Ranch! I make a similar bread, but add a little rosemary. Not too much, just a hint. I'm getting hungry now. Think bread with some home made ravioli and home grown sauce is on my agenda this weekend.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We think a lot alike Tate. I held back half of the last batch & made calazones for supper last night (stuffed with Italian deer sausage, onions, cheese & some pepperoncini). Homemade sauce here also.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Now I'm hungry. Looks good!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Same basic recipe but with a single rise should make a good pizza dough.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Made another batch today... 1 spiced pepperoni & 2 regular. Turned out excellent!!!

Happy Anniversary, Mrs Ranch (I'd do it again, BTW)!!!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations to you and your bride and Happy Anniversary. I wish I had your bread making skills.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

i made the bread yesterday. Darn good. Looks like I had more gas in mine. Not as dense. 
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Depends on the kind & amount of flour as well as the amount of water/wet ingredients you use. It is the hydration rate that gives the dough its defining quality... the higher the hydration, the larger the air holes & the looser the crumb.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Outstanding, I'm going to have to try some of this stuff that looks soooo tasty!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

well done, very nice and perfect looking crusts

try Tuscan or peasant bread too


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It all looks delicious, It's making me really hungry! Wish I had some of that bread and dipping sauce.......


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy anniversary. Bread looks great.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Never made bread but I'm gonna try this 

You guys making me hungry


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Made a couple of loaves of sourdough Italian bread today (I'm on a sourdough kick lately, LOL!!!). Pretty tasty!!!

:cheers:


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Recipe no good for me---That is because I have to eat ALL of
it when de-ovening! I don't think I can eat that many loaves at one sitting.

These days this is the ONLY way to obtain bread that has only real bread
ingredients and has any flavor. My mom used to make bread like this and
the aroma drove everyone crazy.

Kudos to you for keeping real bread alive.


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

Yum!!


----------

